# Stuck and Looking for Critiques



## FinishingFlight (May 22, 2012)

I joined this site a long time ago but mostly read and watched the forums. I have slowly been progressing in my artistic skills but recently feel like I am coming to a standstill and may need a nudge in the correct direction. (And to help get rid of my frustration after throwing out the last few pieces I've tried to draw)

My goals right now are to get to a place where I can do animal portrait commission work. Overtime it seems that my drawings are remaining the same quality and are not exactly progressing. I would love for anyone and everyone to mention anything that I can personally work on to improve my work. I work mostly in graphite and then dabble in charcoal and pastels when I feel like it. 

I feel like I am struggling pretty heavily with shading. Either I get a sketchy, unfinished look or everything starts to look flat and blobbed together. Here are a few examples of my work over the past few months. I don't need someone to help my hand and I really would just like a helpful critique.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, your drawings are really great the way they are...pushing tonal values may get you where you are wanting to to go. Pet commissions is a big ticket idem for many pet owners and can give you the opportunity to create a lot of work. Here is a site that may give you some insight to go about what you may want to accomplish, even though it is a paid video course there are quite a few free lessons on here to give you a feel for something new. 

At the very least I would say start building your client base with the work you are creating now and let your art grow with you along the way...once you start advancing in your skills and leaving the sketches behind you will see your clientele grow and will be eager to see all of your advancements. People like to see the grow and have some of your very first work side by side with new and more technically sound improvements.


----------



## FinishingFlight (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for the reply and compliments on my artwork.

When you say pushing the tonal values can you clarify that a bit? I have no idea what that entitles. ;P

When you referred to another website did you mean the artistforum or another one? (I didn't see a link in your post)

I guess I will really have to start looking into starting up doing commissions now.


----------



## RJ Sclafani (Mar 12, 2013)

Like George said, tonal values will really make the pictures pop. They are superb drawings, but they need to take life! Still, just as good or better than I could do, kudos.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

As an animal artist myself I feel your frustration. "Push your darks" is something I was told again and again when I started out. Your harder leads are lighter and softer leads are darker. Just keep experimenting, you'll get it.


----------



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

You are off to a good start. Your drawing ability is excellent. To help you with tonal development I offer the following. Instead of thinking of your drawings as drawings, think of your drawings as three dimensional objects. You first need to pick a light source direction and stick to it. In other words, where is your light coming from on your drawing? Once you establish the light source try to feel your hand pressure move from light to dark in and around the subject you are drawing. Apply delicate hand pressure at light areas and harder hand pressure at dark areas. Train your mind to move in and out of the piece. This may seem difficult to grasp at first but in time you will find it easy to do. Best of luck.


----------

